# A better way to view the saved screensavers?



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there a better way to view the screensavers I just installed other than to constantly put the kindle to sleep and wake it up using the slider button on top?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Not that I know of... aside from viewing them on your computer


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Surfmom66 said:


> Is there a better way to view the screensavers I just installed other than to constantly put the kindle to sleep and wake it up using the slider button on top?


On my K1, my screensavers show up in a book - it's always the last "book" on my home page. I can open the book & page through the pictures (my granddaughter loves to do that since I have the Disney Nouveau princesses as screensavers). Don't know how it works on a K2 if that's the Kindle you have.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Since the screensaver hack points the Kindle 2 at /system/screensavers for its image files, and the stored books are in /documents, they're not going to show up in the book list for viewing.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Surfmom66 said:


> Is there a better way to view the screensavers I just installed other than to constantly put the kindle to sleep and wake it up using the slider button on top?


I was wondering this myself.


----------

